# Cable HD vs. Satellite HD



## norbl (Oct 10, 2010)

I have compared cable vs. satellite in standard def and cable wins by far due to the amount of compression used in the satellite signal. Has anyone here compared side by side cable vs. satellite high def pictures and if so what do you think?


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes..ongoing thread for 2 yrs going strong


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

You cannot make any sort of statements for 'cable' re picture quality. It varies all over the map from cable company to cable company, and even from location to location within the same cable company.

Believe me, if you had to watch the standard definition stuff I get from my local cable co, you'd BEG to have DirecTV's std def instead.


----------



## norbl (Oct 10, 2010)

makaiguy said:


> You cannot make any sort of statements for 'cable' re picture quality. It varies all over the map from cable company to cable company, and even from location to location within the same cable company.
> 
> Believe me, if you had to watch the standard definition stuff I get from my local cable co, you'd BEG to have DirecTV's std def instead.


You mean there is someone worse than NPG Cable?

I don't understand why some cable companies continue to operate like there is no competition. I'm having trouble with my cable signal and the techs can't find anyone else on the street with cable to see if they are having the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had HD service from my cable provider for two months and have seen great fluctuations in image quality. Blue Ridge Cable has finally admitted that they are compressing HD channels. In a moment I think they were just the compression of the network HD channels, but recently I think is pushing Discovery HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies. The result is a much softer looking with less detail. Very near DVD quality and not the eye popping HD quality. I also see problems with movement.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

norbl said:


> I have compared cable vs. satellite in standard def and cable wins by far due to the amount of compression used in the satellite signal. Has anyone here compared side by side cable vs. satellite high def pictures and if so what do you think?





norbl said:


> You mean there is someone worse than NPG Cable?
> 
> I don't understand why some cable companies continue to operate like there is no competition. I'm having trouble with my cable signal and the techs can't find anyone else on the street with cable to see if they are having the same problem.


Maybe I'm missing something here... but did you just start a thread to say how much better cable is than satellite, and then post about how you are having trouble with cable?

That seems to be contradictory.


----------

